
Un érudit musulman a eu l'idée de l'évolution 1000 ans avant Darwin - SalimoS
https://www.bbc.com/afrique/monde-50742977
======
gus_massa
Autotranslation " _Muslim scholar got idea of evolution 1000 years before
Darwin_ "
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.com%2Fafrique%2Fmonde-50742977)

It's a nice article, and I found the Spanish and Portuguese version, but I
can't find the English version? Does anyone know a trick to find it?

~~~
yorwba
I tried searching for "Al-Jahiz" and didn't get any recent results. It's quite
possible that there's no English version of the article, e.g. if they decided
that the story wouldn't do well in the English-language market.

~~~
DoctorOetker
I checked the Wikipedia page on Al-Jahiz, which referenced a broken link to a
similar article, which can still be accessed through the internet archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20170331141638/http://muslimheri...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170331141638/http://muslimheritage.com/article/islamic-
foreshadowing-evolution)

